# Smedley. HP Factory. North Walsham. Pic heavy.



## Black Shuck (Jul 4, 2009)

This factory closed in around 2002 so we think. It was responsible for all sorts of Food production from Bans to tins of peas and also Meat products. It is also one of the biggest sits I hav ever covered. Visited with Fazwold and Mimble. Thanks for the company, and great to see you both....


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 4, 2009)

wow amazing mate - looks like a massive site and in quite good condition really considering it closed that long ago, good pics too.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Scott, yeah these are just a few of the shots I took, altogether there were over 300!


----------



## Mimble (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice shots, Shuck!
Isn't it amazing there.
By the way, we missed a bit  oh no, it looks like we may have to go back..!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 4, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Nice shots, Shuck!
> Isn't it amazing there.
> By the way, we missed a bit  oh no, it looks like we may have to go back..!



Good god as if Mimbly! Just let me know and I will be there! like a shot! West Raynham sometime and Ebridge?!


----------



## Mimble (Jul 4, 2009)

I certainly shall let you know Shucky, oh gosh, I hope we can tolerate going back 
Definitely Ebridge again, I'll show you the upstairs. And the bunker at Beckham?!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 4, 2009)

Mimble said:


> I certainly shall let you know Shucky, oh gosh, I hope we can tolerate going back
> Definitely Ebridge again, I'll show you the upstairs. And the bunker at Beckham?!



YES I know how special Ebridge is to you and Faz and obviously it holds a very special place in your hearts. I have unfinished business there!. And what is there to tolerate about such a great site as H.L Foods. Its probably the best place I have ever been, it was out of this world.


----------



## Mimble (Jul 4, 2009)

Unfinished business as in ladders? I have unfinished business as in I had a rubbish camera last time!!

HL is out of this world. In a way I want more people (us sort of people, not chavs) to explore it while it's still there... will be so awful when it's gone!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 4, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Unfinished business as in ladders? I have unfinished business as in I had a rubbish camera last time!!
> 
> HL is out of this world. In a way I want more people (us sort of people, not chavs) to explore it while it's still there... will be so awful when it's gone!


Ys indeedy but I think I will ned Fazs help with going up them! If thats o.k!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 4, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Ys indeedy but I think I will ned Fazs help with going up them! If thats o.k!



I could bring my mate Wagg20.


----------



## Mimble (Jul 4, 2009)

No!!! He's mine!!!

Hmm, I guess you can borrow him, so long as you give him back when you're done


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 4, 2009)

Ha ha! Mimbler!! Your funny! You said he was good at helpind people up heights!


----------



## Mimble (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh he is.
He's also very good at making people fall in love with him... be careful. One minute he's helping you down a ladder, next thing you know you fall off 'cause you realise you're in love with him!!
Bless


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 4, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Oh he is.
> He's also very good at making people fall in love with him... be careful. One minute he's helping you down a ladder, next thing you know you fall off 'cause you realise you're in love with him!! Yes it would be very good to return to Ebridge.


----------



## erol4130 (Jul 5, 2009)

nice report shuck and again some decent pictures  i noticed u mentioned west raynham aswell shuck! im there! u been there before? loving the look of the dome at raynham  still gutted that i missed this gem today.
and the guy i normally explore with turned up at mine last nite wen i was trying to have some me time with a girl if u know what i mean, how rude! lol next time tho mate. and the other one still needs doing!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 5, 2009)

erol4130 said:


> nice report shuck and again some decent pictures  i noticed u mentioned west raynham aswell shuck! im there! u been there before? loving the look of the dome at raynham  still gutted that i missed this gem today.
> and the guy i normally explore with turned up at mine last nite wen i was trying to have some me time with a girl if u know what i mean, how rude! lol next time tho mate. and the other one still needs doing!


Yes the question is when Errol. You should have been there with us the site was huge.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 5, 2009)

*Smedley. HP Factory. North Walsham. Part 2*


----------



## Mimble (Jul 5, 2009)

Once again, lovely photos 
I love the orange-y one of the fan, and the "executive lunchroom"... what a dump!


----------



## erol4130 (Jul 5, 2009)

hahaha mimble! thats why we do it lol. nice one shuck  awesome pics


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 5, 2009)

erol4130 said:


> hahaha mimble! thats why we do it lol. nice one shuck  awesome pics



Thanks Errol, roll on the Maltings sometime!


----------



## erol4130 (Jul 5, 2009)

i know mate. its just getting harder and harder to get to these places. need to get my eyes lasered so i can get on the road. both in one day tho im thinking


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 5, 2009)

erol4130 said:


> i know mate. its just getting harder and harder to get to these places. need to get my eyes lasered so i can get on the road. both in one day tho im thinking



When you say outside Bury where exactly do you mean. Fornham way or the other side.


----------



## erol4130 (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah fornham way. im in thurston. just down the road


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Jul 7, 2009)

I've merged your threads - You need to be wayyyy more selective with your pictures, Looks an interesting site but 50% of your photos just show trashed cr*p!

Dave


----------



## Mimble (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, Shuck, *I* liked it 
And, I think the "trashed crap" is part of the charm.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 7, 2009)

worldoftheshadows said:


> I've merged your threads - You need to be wayyyy more selective with your pictures, Looks an interesting site but 50% of your photos just show trashed cr*p!
> 
> Dave



Thanks a lot for the vote of confidence mate!


----------

